# Coelia bella



## Erythrone (Dec 19, 2014)

Coelia bella 2014 web by Erythrone, on Flickr


----------



## NYEric (Dec 19, 2014)

Very well grown and bloomed. :clap:


----------



## Wendy (Dec 19, 2014)

Oh my gosh that's lovely! What culture do you give it? :drool::drool::drool:


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 19, 2014)

Thank you Eric and Wendy!



Wendy said:


> Oh my gosh that's lovely! What culture do you give it? :drool::drool::drool:




It is grown in pieces of quick drain rock wool. 10 or 12 inches pot. Lights: 4 ft long T12 (8 tubes over a 30 inches wide shelf). The lights are a few inches over the foliage. Relative humidity: usually 60 to 80 %. I keep the medium moist. I water often and the plant doesn't care if I forget to drain the water in the saucer in summer. Slightly drier in fall, when the fowering buds appear. Temps in summer: 18 to 27 C. Winter: 13 to 22 (sometime under 13). Fertilisation: with almost every watering. 10 to 40 ppm N. It deppends of what remains in the watercan...


----------



## Lmpgs (Dec 19, 2014)

Congrats! Really well grown.


----------



## Rick (Dec 19, 2014)

Well bloomed, and great show:clap:


----------



## Parryaw (Dec 19, 2014)

Beautiful! One of those plants on my wish list!


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 19, 2014)

That is wow! Can you close-up a flower, please?


----------



## Secundino (Dec 20, 2014)

Wow - stunning and beautiful!


----------



## Wendy (Dec 20, 2014)

Thank you! Now to find one.......


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 20, 2014)

Some close-ups from previous years. The color of the pictures is better IMO

2010






2011





2012



Coelia bella_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr

January 2014


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 20, 2014)

Wendy said:


> Thank you! Now to find one.......



If you are unable to find it, let me know. oke:


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 20, 2014)

Erythrone said:


> If you are unable to find it, let me know. oke:



Oh, my! Save me a piece, also!!!


----------



## Felix (Dec 20, 2014)

Wonderful! Could you describe the smell? :smitten:


----------



## TDT (Dec 21, 2014)

Lovely flowers. I'll also be keeping an eye out for this one!


----------



## The Mutant (Dec 21, 2014)

Really cute.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 21, 2014)

It's excellent, and then you show us the close up! Definitely an unusual orchid 

Orchids limited and Marlow orchids, camp lot a noise, mount prospect orchids has them listed for sale

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 21, 2014)

Felix said:


> Wonderful! Could you describe the smell? :smitten:




Unable... My nose is not very effective... and I am sick by now... I have the flu...


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 21, 2014)

Sorry to hear! Hope you feel better. When I was looking for sources I saw where others described the smell like marzipan 
Also that it grows as a terrestrial and a lithophyte


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Migrant13 (Dec 21, 2014)

So beautiful. Another fantastic specimen from your collection.


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 21, 2014)

cnycharles said:


> Sorry to hear! Hope you feel better.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thank you cnycharles. I should survive.... no.... I WILL survive because somebody must take car of my plants.


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 21, 2014)

Migrant13 said:


> So beautiful. Another fantastic specimen from your collection.



Many thanks


----------



## NYEric (Dec 22, 2014)

Just in case, put my name on that pot! :evil:


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 23, 2014)

D'oh! :x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 23, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Just in case, put my name on that pot! :evil:



:rollhappy:

It will be for the next flu... I am recovering well!


----------



## Wendy (Dec 23, 2014)

Erythrone said:


> If you are unable to find it, let me know. oke:



So far no luck in finding one but I will keep looking. If you ever divide yours please keep me in mind. Thanks.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 23, 2014)

I didn't see any in Canada when I searched but orchids limited is near the borderish and probably comes up there sometime


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 23, 2014)

cnycharles is right; actually OL come in Canada once or twice a year.

But I could remove 1 or 2 PB from the pot next spring. It is so easy to do it without disturbing the whole plant because of the rockwool. Will you come at the Mtl show?


----------



## Wendy (Dec 24, 2014)

Unfortunately Montreal is too far for me but thank you anyway. If I know someone going I will ask if they could pick up for me. I will ask around.


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 24, 2014)

Wendy said:


> Unfortunately Montreal is too far for me but thank you anyway. If I know someone going I will ask if they could pick up for me. I will ask around.



OK! Let me know!oke:


----------

